# Portable Tripod



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone have a good recomendation for an easy to transport tripod?  Something that I can attach to my camera bag, small enough to have "just in case".

I already have a full sized tripod but its too big to be carrying around for every day use.  I don't like to carry my tripod with me unless I know I'll need it... but far too many times I've been in situations where I wish I had one.


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a benro A-150EXU for running around with it is light and simple.  I like it

I have an older bogen for when I need something tough and heavy.


----------



## sobolik (Jan 18, 2011)

Vintage Bilora Biloret's bought from ebay.   Like this  Biloret Tripod, Made in Germany - The GetDPI Photography Forums

I used Nikon FM2 and FE2 with zooms on it. (now D90) They were HEAVY and I had no stability  complaints with the Biloret's.(aluminum is whimpier) 
 I sought diligently for the mother of all  practical tripods and found it (them) in the vintage German Bilora  Biloret tripods. 
And quality construction! 
They have the space saving  ball head compared to the pan tilt. I do not need a panning handle. 
I  bought the 3 I have on ebay at less than $30.00 with shipping for each.  

 For the ultimate in light weight, the aluminum 1007K. About 1/2 lb. Flat-ish with legs all in a  row when "folded" to 10" long. Or similar Biloret aluminum model. Maybe  not the most durable for the very heavy handed like me but very light.

 For standard tripod photos I use the awesome 2037 brass beauty with out  notches. About 1 1/4 lb. This is 11" tube shape folded and what I would  take with out concerns on an African safaris or other once in a life  time trip. 

If I carry a close up bellows or other setup I could use the 2037 model  with notches. Apparently the 2037 came with and with out. The one with  notches allows the legs to be literally horizontal with the camera only  4" or so off the ground. Or any other height. With a close up bellows  you can see how this could be an advantage. Also it is handy to do on  the roof of a car or similar. 

What good is a big tripod that you  find excuses for not taking along? I do not hesitate to take these.I also have a very heavy beast for the trunk and a very tall monopod I found at Walmart (I'm 6'4")


----------



## usayit (Jan 18, 2011)

* Gitzo Traveler of whatever size fits best - Expensive, well designed, well built, several sizes to choose from.   Smallest and very light 5 section leg version which packs just above 14 inches w/ head is approx $700  Model # 1550T

* Promaster Carbon fiber T525P surprised me .. a lot.  Good value. Light. 5 section legs.  14+ inches without head. 
Promaster

* Vanguard Alta (several sizes to choose from).  Similar to that of the promaster.  A little bit better built.
Vanguard ? Photo-Video - Tripods, Camera Bags, Cases, Optics, Binoculars

* Benro Travel Angels.  A bit cheaper than Gitzo with similar design cues.   Not as light because they are made of aluminum 
BENRO | Products | Tripod Kits | Travel Angel - AL Twist Lock | A0690TBH00 ? Cat. A0690TBH00

* Cullmann Magic 2. 
RTS, Inc./Cullmann Tripods
An ounce or two heavier the Gitzo 1550T traveler. Neat design that it folds flat. This is one of my most travelled tripod. It is NOT bomb stable as most tripods but I am willing to accept this because it fits in my shoulder bag. You can't use it if you are not willing to take it with you. Comes with head. One of the lens and center column can be combined to be used as a monopod. Even though I use this tripod (even with my Leica), I wouldn't recommend it for large heavy DSLR setups. This will also be a cheapest of the list.... not carbon fibre based.

For now, I'm happy with a combo between my Bogen full height aluminum, Cullmann Magic 2, and a Gitzo traveler monopod.   I'm still most impressed by the Gitzo Traveler in most aspects except price and that it doesn't have the neat fold flat design.  

Benro recently came out with a flat folding carbon tripod but I haven't looked at it in person.  No idea where/how the center column is stowed.
http://www.benrousa.com/products_details_C0190T#2


btw.. you can always carry a table top tripod instead....


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 19, 2011)

I have one of THESE that lives in the bottom of my main camera bag.
Pedco - Ultrapod II, Product Specifications


----------



## PhotoPoser (May 22, 2011)

I just want to endorse usayit's views on the Gitzo 1550 T Traveler.  I've found all tripods in the Gitzo Traveler series to be really impressive.


----------



## clanthar (May 22, 2011)

PhotoPoser said:


> I just want to endorse usayit's views on the Gitzo 1550 T Traveler.  I've found all tripods in the Gitzo Traveler series to be really impressive.



:thumbup: I love my Gitzo -- best piece of photo gear I ever bought.

Joe


----------



## Geaux (May 22, 2011)

What about a gorilla pod slr?


----------



## fokker (May 22, 2011)

Geaux said:


> What about a gorilla pod slr?



This


----------



## table1349 (May 5, 2015)

After 4 years I am just speculation that the OP has probably already bought a tripod.   I could be wrong, some people just can't make a decision.


----------

